# REC--Zucchini Chocolate Chip Muffins (tnt)



## PA Baker (Jul 8, 2005)

I was going to use the zucchini I have to make a stir fry tonight, but since I found this recipe in my files this morning, I think I'm going to make these instead!

*Zucchini Chocolate Chip Muffins*
1 ½ c flour
¾ c sugar
1 tsp baking soda
1 tsp cinnamon
½ tsp salt
1 egg, lightly beaten
½ c vegetable oil
¼ c milk
1 tbsp lemon juice
1 tsp vanilla
1 c shredded zucchini
¼ c miniature chocolate chips (I use more like ½ c!)
¼ chopped walnuts (I usually omit these since I up the chocolate chips)


In a bowl, combine the flour, sugar, baking soda, cinnamon, and salt. Combine the egg, oil, milk, lemon juice and vanilla and mix well. Stir into dry ingredients just until moistened. Fold in zucchini, chocolate chips and walnuts. Fill greased or paper-lined muffin cups 2/3s full. Bake at 350F for 20-25 minutes.

_Makes 1 dozen_


----------



## jkath (Jul 8, 2005)

WOWEE !!!!
copying and pasting now!!!


----------

